# EU National - Wife Ukrainian, We Want To Move To Spain



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

Me and one of my daughters are UK passport holders. My wife and step daughter have Ukrainian passports.

We have been married for 3 years.

Instead of obtain a spouse visa for them to go live in UK, we would prefer to move and live in Spain.

I am self employed, and can work anywhere (even from home).

Wanted to know the best way to go about this? So far, we have been told it would be best to apply for a "Visa D" in Ukraine. That would give my wife (and step daughter) a 1 month visa to come over here and register. And apply for a 1 year visa.

Is this the best way, and what kind of docs would we need for that? If any Spanish Immigration solicitors see this, I am happy to pay for advice, please DM me.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Why don't you contact the British Consulate in UK or Madrid and ask these questions. Then you will know exactly the best way for you.


----------



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

Because they don't answer, and I've had questions like this answered before on these forums.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

uk_ukraine said:


> Because they don't answer, and I've had questions like this answered before on these forums.


No doubt that you would have better luck asking the same question on an Expat Ukraine forum than you would here. 
As your more likely to find Expats in a similar situation there.


----------



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

An Expat Ukraine Forum doesn't exist.
Forget the Ukraine element here. This is about an EU man with a none EU wife wanting to come to Spain. I have searched this Spanish forum and very similar questions have been asked an answered.

I do hope the next answer is pertinent to my question, and not regarding the technicalities of my post!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

As an EU national, you have some rights to bring a non-EU spouse and offspring to join you as a matter of re-uniting the family. However, you have the suicidal (IMHO) brexit to consider and you would need to get yourself qualified and in-situ as a resident before you cease to be an EU citizen (assuming brexit actually happens.)

To do this, you will need to show that you have sufficient income to support yourself and your family (600-700€ per person per month going into a Spanish bank account,) living accommodation and full-cover health coverage (i.e. no 'co-pay'.) 

If you are intending to be self-employed, you will need to establish yourself as "Autonomo" and be paying into the system and this can be quite expensive even allowing for the reductions for new starters, however, this route will give you health cover.


----------



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for your reply.
Brexit I'm not so worried about as we will be moving there soon, hopefully September.
I can show enough earnings, but not in a Spanish bank account, in an English one - would this be a problem?

If me and my wife went to Spain, I register successfully, would she then be able to register as my spouse whilst she is already there? Or would I have to go alone, register, and then she joins me in the country?

I am self employed. That is how I will be supporting us.


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

Beware any advice can soon be out of date, but the first job is visit the pharmacy to stock up on paracetamol. 

I assume you’re wife and step daughter are in Ukraine and always have been.

At present UK Spouse Visa Cost is £1,464 from Outside the UK, from April 6, 2018, the revised settlement related fee from Outside the UK will be: Settlement £1,523. So going direct to Spain maybe much cheaper. Spain Visa for Family Member of EU Citizen $71 USD
Start here https://www.gov.uk/guidance/residency-requirements-in-spain

Non-EU family members

There is also provision for non-EU family members, who have entered on valid passports and visas (where required), to reside with EU citizens, providing they too register in person at the Oficina de Extranjeros or designated police stations within 3 months of entry. They will be issued with Tarjetas de Residencia de Familiar de Cuidadano de la Union (Residency cards for family members of EU citizens). Additional documents will be required.

My best guess is that you will need to become registered as resident.

Residency requirements

From 28 March 2007, Royal Decree 240/07 requires that all EU citizens planning to reside in Spain for more than 3 months should register in person at the Oficina de Extranjeros in their province of residence or at designated Police stations. When you register, you will be issued with a credit card size Residence Certificate stating your name, address, nationality, NIE number (Número de Identificación Extranjero) and your date of registration as a resident.

Then your wife and step daughter need to make their visa application at the Spanish Consulate in Ukraine. They will probably need all your marriage documents, plus whatever else (dated within the last 3 months) and translated into Spanish and then signed and stamped by every Tom, Dick and Harry including God and the Pope.

Once your wife and step daughter arrive in Spain they will need to make a non EU residence application within 90 days.

PM me if you need more info.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

uk_ukraine said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Brexit I'm not so worried about as we will be moving there soon, hopefully September.
> *I can show enough earnings, but not in a Spanish bank account, in an English one - would this be a problem?*
> 
> ...


Sorry but it will *have to be *in a *Spanish* bank account. 

If you are self-employed, how is your employment affected if you are in a different country? 

You need to get yourself registered as Autonomo as soon as possible and earnings going into a Spanish bank account. This is to establish your credentials as a self-supporting person and able to support a family.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Esmeralda Dizon said:


> *Beware any advice can soon be out of date, but the first job is visit the pharmacy to stock up on paracetamol. *
> 
> I assume you’re wife and step daughter are in Ukraine and always have been.
> 
> ...


Since when has there been a Paracetemol shortage in Spain ?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> Since when has there been a Paracetemol shortage in Spain ?


Perhaps the [unwritten] suggestion is that Spanish bureaucracy can be a bit if a headache to say the least.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Williams2 said:


> Since when has there been a Paracetemol shortage in Spain ?


Unless the poster is referring to the cheap Own Brand, Sainsbury's Healthcare, Paracetamol 500mg caplets which
you can get for something like 20p to 23p in the UK per 16 tablet packet - in which case yes - you probably 
wouldn't get as good a deal in Spain.


----------



## uk03878 (Jul 4, 2018)

baldilocks said:


> Perhaps the [unwritten] suggestion is that Spanish bureaucracy can be a bit if a headache to say the least.


I think she might be talking about the Sunday Times Investigation into Spanish painkillers (if not then it is a interesting read)
I can scan the article if anybody is interested


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Since when has there been a Paracetemol shortage in Spain ?


There isn't one

And even if there were, you can't carry them into the country in bulk - not legally, anyway.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Esmeralda Dizon said:


> Beware any advice can soon be out of date, but the first job is visit the pharmacy to stock up on paracetamol.
> 
> I assume you’re wife and step daughter are in Ukraine and always have been.
> 
> ...



We share info publicly here - we don't ask members to PM us for info like this. What's more, they don't want a UK Spouse visa, they want to move to Spain.

----------------------------

They don't need to apply from the Ukraine.

They can come to Spain as a family, the non-EU citizens using a Schengen visa .

Once the EU members are registered, they apply to the extranjería here in Spain for residency as family of an EU member exercising treaty rights. They can then stay here until a decision is made.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

uk03878 said:


> I think she might be talking about the Sunday Times Investigation into Spanish painkillers (if not then it is a interesting read)
> I can scan the article if anybody is interested


Not having seen the article, I suspect that is specifically about Nolotil, which it has been suggested may affect people with anglo-saxon genes differently from the way it affects those with Southern-European origins such that a number of people with the former have died unlike those with the latter who seem to be not so affected.


----------



## uk03878 (Jul 4, 2018)

baldilocks said:


> Not having seen the article, I suspect that is specifically about Nolotil, which it has been suggested may affect people with anglo-saxon genes differently from the way it affects those with Southern-European origins such that a number of people with the former have died unlike those with the latter who seem to be not so affected.


Correct


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

uk_ukraine said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Brexit I'm not so worried about as we will be moving there soon, hopefully September.
> I can show enough earnings, but not in a Spanish bank account, in an English one - would this be a problem?
> 
> ...


Have you knowledge of the costs involved with being self employed in Spain? Autónomo payment and VAT registration regardless of how much you earn




Williams2 said:


> Unless the poster is referring to the cheap Own Brand, Sainsbury's Healthcare, Paracetamol 500mg caplets which
> you can get for something like 20p to 23p in the UK per 16 tablet packet - in which case yes - you probably
> wouldn't get as good a deal in Spain.


40 1 gram tablets for €1.20 here 



Esmeralda Dizon said:


> Beware any advice can soon be out of date, but the first job is visit the pharmacy to stock up on paracetamol.
> 
> I assume you’re wife and step daughter are in Ukraine and always have been.
> 
> ...



See XB reply. We share knowledge on such important topics and that’s how we learn what’s correct and what is not


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

Williams2 said:


> Since when has there been a Paracetemol shortage in Spain ?


FAO Pesky Wesky

Here we go again. I spent an hour posting my information to help the OP who needed it. Then we get this sarcastic remark from another bully. Is there any nice members on this forum? Or is it pick on new members who are women?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Not having seen the article, I suspect that is specifically about *Nolotil*, which it has been suggested may affect people with anglo-saxon genes differently from the way it affects those with Southern-European origins such that a number of people with the former have died unlike those with the latter who seem to be not so affected.


Yes I see what you mean about Nolotil - definately a painkiller to avoid at all costs in Spain.


Euro Weeklynews - Nolotil pain killer banned in the UK but prescribed in Spain

As for . . . . . . .



Esmeralda Dizon said:


> FAO Pesky Wesky
> 
> Here we go again. I spent an hour posting my information to help the OP who needed it. Then we get this sarcastic remark from another bully. Is there any nice members on this forum? Or is it pick on new members who are women?


*
No on the contrary - thanks for drawing our attention to the perils of the Painkiller - Nolotil *


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Williams2 said:


> Yes I see what you mean about Nolotil - definately a painkiller to avoid at all costs in Spain.
> 
> 
> Euro Weeklynews - Nolotil pain killer banned in the UK but prescribed in Spain
> ...



My husband was prescribed this last year, as an ex healthcare professional I research all our drugs. Took it back to the GP with relevant articles. Didn’t get it prescribed again!


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> We share info publicly here - we don't ask members to PM us for info like this. What's more, they don't want a UK Spouse visa, they want to move to Spain.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> ...


Yes you are correct, going to UK it is a Spouse visa and going to most other EU countries it is a Schengen visa. Whichever, you need to state reason for visa, you would apply for Schengen visa on the grounds of being Spouse to a EU citizen in this particular case. She must apply for visa from Spanish Consulate in Ukraine, how else can she get visa?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Esmeralda Dizon said:


> Yes you are correct, going to UK it is a Spouse visa and going to most other EU countries it is a Schengen visa. Whichever, you need to state reason for visa, you would apply for Schengen visa on the grounds of being Spouse to a EU citizen in this particular case. She must apply for visa from Spanish Consulate in Ukraine, how else can she get visa?


Ukrainian citizens with a biometric passport can now travel to the Schengen area without the need for applying for a Schengen visa ahead of time. (Similar to arrangements for Americans, Canadians, Australians and several other nationalities outside the EU.) This came into effect mid-2017. Details here: https://eeas.europa.eu/headquarters...a-free travel for Ukrainians comes into force
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Esmeralda Dizon said:


> FAO Pesky Wesky
> 
> Here we go again. I spent an hour posting my information to help the OP who needed it. Then we get this sarcastic remark from another bully. Is there any nice members on this forum? Or is it pick on new members who are women?


Unfortunately the information you posted was not very relevant and, in places, inaccurate.

Williams' comment about paracetamol was relevant and was made in jest. Lighten up, please.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Esmeralda Dizon said:


> Yes you are correct, going to UK it is a Spouse visa and going to most other EU countries it is a Schengen visa. Whichever, you need to state reason for visa, you would apply for Schengen visa on the grounds of being Spouse to a EU citizen in this particular case. She must apply for visa from Spanish Consulate in Ukraine, how else can she get visa?


She applies for a Schengen visa at the Spanish Consulate wherever she lives, if she doesn't have a biometric passport..

She applies for a resident visa (as spouse of an EU citizen exercising treaty rights) at the extranjería in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Esmeralda Dizon said:


> FAO Pesky Wesky
> 
> Here we go again. I spent an hour posting my information to help the OP who needed it. Then we get this sarcastic remark from another bully. Is there any nice members on this forum? Or is it pick on new members who are women?


No-one is being bullied on this thread.

And why mention Pesky Wesky? She hasn't posted on it!


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

Bevdeforges said:


> Ukrainian citizens with a biometric passport can now travel to the Schengen area without the need for applying for a Schengen visa ahead of time. (Similar to arrangements for Americans, Canadians, Australians and several other nationalities outside the EU.) This came into effect mid-2017. Details here: https://eeas.europa.eu/headquarters...a-free travel for Ukrainians comes into force
> Cheers,
> Bev


Yes they can, but be careful giving that advice. 

_Approved by the Council in May, the agreement provides for visa-free travel for Ukrainian citizens with biometric passports travelling to the EU for up to 90 days in any 180-day period, for tourism, to visit relatives or friends, or for business purposes, but not to work. The exemption applies to all EU countries, except Ireland and the UK, plus Iceland, Liechtenstein, Norway and Switzerland._

The OP wife and step daughter are intending to travel to Spain to reside permanently and not have a return ticket on the strength she is married to a UK national that is not even resident in Spain yet. I think they would be wise to visit the Spanish Consulate in Ukraine before doing anything. Or do you think not.


----------



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

This thread has almost descended into chaos, and it is a serious thread regarding immigration. Whilst I understand it is a public thread, I would ask those joking about paracetemol to do so in a new thread, because that is misplaced here, and off-topic at best.

It is true my wife can enter Spain visa free for 3 months, so in a very similar position to me.

What I wanted to do, was all of us to enter Spain, myself and my British born daughter go an apply for residency, then if I get accepted, go an register my wife and step daughter for residency as family members of EU national. We want to do this without getting any type of visa in Ukraine. It sounds like ths is possible?

The fly in the ointment appears to be the post about me *needing to prove funds in a Spanish bank account*. Why would any foreigner have their funds in a Spanish bank account? It sounds odd, and with all due respect to the poster who told me this, I would love for this to be conformed or denied (preferably denied as I have no idea how I will go about this)


----------



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

Esmeralda Dizon said:


> Yes they can, but be careful giving that advice.
> 
> _Approved by the Council in May, the agreement provides for visa-free travel for Ukrainian citizens with biometric passports travelling to the EU for up to 90 days in any 180-day period, for tourism, to visit relatives or friends, or for business purposes, but not to work. The exemption applies to all EU countries, except Ireland and the UK, plus Iceland, Liechtenstein, Norway and Switzerland._
> 
> The OP wife and step daughter are intending to travel to Spain to reside permanently and not have a return ticket on the strength she is married to a UK national that is not even resident in Spain yet. I think they would be wise to visit the Spanish Consulate in Ukraine before doing anything. Or do you think not.


My wife has been in and out of Spain many times, both with a Schengen Visa and since the Ukrainians were allow visa free travel. If needs be, I will go into Spain with a return ticket to show at the border.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

uk_ukraine said:


> This thread has almost descended into chaos, and it is a serious thread regarding immigration. Whilst I understand it is a public thread, I would ask those joking about paracetemol to do so in a new thread, because that is misplaced here, and off-topic at best.
> 
> It is true my wife can enter Spain visa free for 3 months, so in a very similar position to me.
> 
> ...


If you and family members wish to register as a resident (which you are required to do within 3 months (90 days) of arrival, you must show proof of your financial status and that you will not become a burden on the Spanish State. The authorities require such proof of financial stability to be in a Spanish bank account. The supposed reason for this is if the foreign person becomes a liability, the Spanish State can impound funds in a Spanish bank but not in a foreign bank.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

uk_ukraine said:


> My wife has been in and out of Spain many times, both with a Schengen Visa and since the Ukrainians were allow visa free travel. If needs be, I will go into Spain with a return ticket to show at the border.


That's all you need to do then.

As an EU citizen you don't need to have a return ticket, but perhaps it would be better for your wife to. 

You register asap, & the non-EU members of your family apply for residency after you register, but before they have been in Spain for 90 days.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

uk_ukraine said:


> My wife has been in and out of Spain many times, both with a Schengen Visa and since the Ukrainians were allow visa free travel. If needs be, I will go into Spain with a return ticket to show at the border.


If that's the case then there should be no problems for you and your family to enter Spain.

I would suggest in the 3 mnths before you are legally required to register take the time to open a bank account (iirc you can open a non res account and then change it's status once registered) and any other things you may need to prove that you will be able to support yourself and your family once living there.
If this a little overwhelming then the services of a good gestor would seem to be in order.

I would also suggest looking on the relevant government/embassy websites for info specific to your situation.

Europa.eu is another good source of information.

https://europa.eu/youreurope/citize...hts/non-eu-wife-husband-children/index_en.htm

Family reunification is far far easier to do in another EU member state rather than your own because the rules are different, in fact, if you have the means to support yourself and your family without becoming a burden on the state your non eu family have the right to reside there with you.

As for your question 'why would any foreigner have a bank account with funds in it?' many people own holiday homes and there are taxes and other bills to pay even if you don't live there. These are non resident accounts.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

uk_ukraine said:


> This thread has almost descended into chaos, and it is a serious thread regarding immigration. Whilst I understand it is a public thread, I would ask those joking about paracetemol to do so in a new thread, because that is misplaced here, and off-topic at best.
> 
> It is true my wife can enter Spain visa free for 3 months, so in a very similar position to me.
> 
> ...


A foreigner wishing to live in Spain will have a Spanish bank account.

People register all the time. Since 2007, anyone wishing to register as an EU citizen living in Spain has to prove that they can financially support themselves, & that they have healthcare provision. 

In theory, the funds can be in a foreign account - but then the extranjería will ask for official translations of the information. Some extranjerías will only accept a Spanish bank account, & tbh that's the easiest route. 

Here's the info on the Spanish govt website. If you don't read Spanish, google doesn't do too bad a job of it PORTAL DE INMIGRACIÃ“N. Certificado de registro de ciudadano de la Unión


If I were you, sometime before coming, I'd pop over & open a non-resident account. Just keep moving money in & out of it for a few months before you move here.


----------



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

Can't thank everyone who has given me info enough!

I have no problem at all to open a Spanish account. We want to move in late September tho, so my "proof of earnings" will almost certainly have to come from my UK account. 

I asked the question "why would a foreigner have a Spanish bank account" because I was not aware there was such thing as a non residential bank account. I thought you needed a fixed address to open a bank account - you learn something new everyday.

I will open a Spanish bank account then, and move as much money to it as possible, but the bulk of my earnings came at the beginning of this summer, and over the last 6 months show strong earnings which I know the Spanish authorities will consider acceptable. So i hope they will look at my UK statements, as well as the statements from the Spanish account I open, which will not have seen much action between when I open it and when we move to Spain.


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello UK Ukraine

When I initially posted you were not receiving any help on the forum. And yes it’s now turned into chaos. I could only post advice on the limited information you had given. I am a non EU person having lived in the UK and now living in Spain and have some knowledge on this subject but I am not an expert by any means and do not pretend to be so. My best advice is for you and your wife to visit the relevant Embassies and get it straight from the horse’s mouth regarding everything. That is the only information you can truly trust and they are likely to be civilised and use words like please and thank you.

All the best and good luck, Esme.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

> I have no problem at all to open a Spanish account. We want to move in late September tho, so my "proof of earnings" will almost certainly have to come from my UK account.
> 
> I asked the question "why would a foreigner have a Spanish bank account" because I was not aware there was such thing as a non residential bank account. I thought you needed a fixed address to open a bank account - you learn something new everyday.
> 
> I will open a Spanish bank account then, and move as much money to it as possible, but the bulk of my earnings came at the beginning of this summer, and over the last 6 months show strong earnings which I know the Spanish authorities will consider acceptable. So i hope they will look at my UK statements, as well as the statements from the Spanish account I open, which will not have seen much action between when I open it and when we move to Spain.




Excellent, glad you were helped. Good luck and keep us posted on how it all goes, it’s always good to hear back from posters, especially when the register etc and how the process was, it helps for future reference


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Esmeralda Dizon said:


> Hello UK Ukraine
> 
> When I initially posted you were not receiving any help on the forum. And yes it’s now turned into chaos. I could only post advice on the limited information you had given. I am a non EU person having lived in the UK and now living in Spain and have some knowledge on this subject but I am not an expert by any means and do not pretend to be so. My best advice is for you and your wife to visit the relevant Embassies and get it straight from the horse’s mouth regarding everything. That is the only information you can truly trust and they are likely to be civilised and use words like please and thank you.
> 
> All the best and good luck, Esme.


I beg to differ.

The OP had received the correct information before you posted with incorrect information..


Since the question has been asked & correctly answered 

:closed_2:

uk_ukraine - please do let us know how you get on & if you have any more questions just start a new thread


----------

